# Torque settings for Brembo calipers?



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Would anyone have an idea of the torque wrench settings for the R 35 Brembo calipers?


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

TREG said:


> Would anyone have an idea of the torque wrench settings for the R 35 Brembo calipers?


The front caliper (10mm hex) bolts are 100Nm, the smaller middle one I can't remember for sure so won't post anwser till this evening.

The rear (10mm hex) bolts are 78.5Nm.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Arcam said:


> The front caliper (10mm hex) bolts are 100Nm, the smaller middle one I can't remember for sure so won't post anwser till this evening.
> 
> The rear (10mm hex) bolts are 78.5Nm.





Cheers mate.
Have also been passed on by Andy


Jeremy @ speedforsale that 74 ft-lbs for the OEM caliper to the mounting (larger bolts) and 18 ft-lbs for the smalle one across the caliper.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Just to confirm you have the correct setting Treg over and above what I gave you earlier:

The 3rd mounting bolt (middle - long) is 25Nm with the 2 pad/caliper bridge bolts needing 30Nm.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Anyone know if the backs would be the same?


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

TREG said:


> Anyone know if the backs would be the same?


As I have already stated for the rear calipers: The rear (10mm hex) bolts are 78.5Nm.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Arcam said:


> As I have already stated for the rear calipers: The rear (10mm hex) bolts are 78.5Nm.




Just making sure mate cheers:wavey:


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

TREG said:


> Just making sure mate cheers:wavey:


No probs


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Arcam said:


> As I have already stated for the rear calipers: The rear (10mm hex) bolts are 78.5Nm.


Don't try taking your wheels off with Eddie's calibrated torque wrench - he goes all protective over it ;-)


----------

